# CJ0618 Lathe Mini Lathe question/HF and others.



## Steve-F (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello, I was looking at a change gear set on Flea-bay, as I'm trying to improvise a set of them for my Emco Compact 8 which never had them. I asked the vendor what the width of the gears were and what was the bore diameter. I had carefully looked at all the information supplied on the site, and those values are not there, or I wouldn't have asked  ....so  they replied with a paragraph of .....I should refer to the info on the site, RATHER than just answer my question with 2 numbers!

The site mentions the CJ0618 lathe and it's variants.  Could I please ask any owner of one of these lathes to tell what the values are for the bore and width? I refrained from tell the Gent, tht maybe he should maybe go look himself as he is wrong!


Thanks,
Steve
​


----------



## addertooth (Nov 10, 2021)

If you reach out to "littlemachineshop", which sells a set of metal gears for around $150, they should be able to give you the measurements for the gears.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks Addertooth! It looks like 8mm thick and a 12mm bore. I can live with thickness but my bore would need to at 14mm, I guess that means I have some modifications to do


----------



## addertooth (Nov 10, 2021)

You need to make sure that the gears will mesh with your existing gears as well.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2021)

Our member "compact8" has one too, you could ask him
-M


----------



## Fermic (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, I do happen to have designed and printed my 3D gears for my Compact 8. Maybe this information should help you :

Keyway height is 1 mm and 1 mm sides
Gears are 7.7 mm thick
Bore is 14 mm
Gear Modulo is 1.00
I have STL files for anyone wanting to print these.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 13, 2021)

Excellent Fermic!!! I really appreciate your reply! May I take you up on the STL files please?


----------



## Fermic (Nov 13, 2021)

Steve-F said:


> Excellent Fermic!!! I really appreciate your reply! May I take you up on the STL files please?


Sure, here these files plus FreeCAD files for anyone wanting to edit these gears.
Extra details are in https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/emco-compact-8-gears-files.3101/ but I could make a thread in 3D printing subforum as well.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank You Fermic!!! So helpful  Much Appreciated!!!


----------

